# Gözün aydın



## FlyingBird

Can someone tell me what does it mean?

Does it have something with 'göz (eye)'?

Gözün=your eye
aydın=?

What does it mean literally?

teşekkür ederim


----------



## boggiee

'Gözün aydın / gözün aydın olsun' is an idiom and means 'congratulations'.


----------



## ancalimon

It literally means your eye(s) is (are) ~bright.  (here you can't literally translate aydın because aydın means wise-informed-enlightened, intellectual.. Aydınlık on the other hand means lit, bright)


----------



## Gemmenita

Gözün aydın = May your eyes be enlightened

Two mostly used cases of this expression:

1.Your brother comes back to home after many years being abroad, then everybody seeing you tells :Gözün aydın!

2.For a newborn baby, everybody to the mother or father says :Gözün aydın!


----------



## Reverence

You say someone "gözün aydın" when they finally hear good news they've been anticipating for some time. Or bad news, if you're feeling especially sarcastic.


----------



## FlyingBird

What if i wanna say it to more people, than it would be 'gözleriniz aydın' right?

And can i ask why it is 'gözün' aydın which mean ''your eye' instead of 'gözlerin aydın' which sound more logic to me

Also for example 'eline sağlık' (healthness to your hand) instead of 'ellerine' sağlık (healthness to your hands)?


----------



## Gemmenita

For saying it to more people it's rather said: Gözünüz aydın! (still "göz" in singular form)
However,"Gözlerin aydın" can be used but rarely and as much as the singular form .(I think sometimes we should accept expressions as they are!)

For hands, both are used : "Ellerine sağlık" and "Eline sağlık".


----------



## FlyingBird

Thank you...i tought it's impossible to say 'elinize sağlık' cause we are talking to more people.


So what would be difference between 'elinize sağlık' and 'ellerinize sağlık'?

ellerinize sağlık=healthness to your (plural) hands
ellinize=not understand good


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> Thank you...i tought it's impossible to say 'elinize sağlık' cause we are talking to more people.
> 
> 
> So what would be difference between 'elinize sağlık' and 'ellerinize sağlık'?
> 
> ellerinize sağlık=healthness to your (plural) hands
> ellinize (with one "l")=not understand good



You're welcome!

Ellerinize sağlık = 1. politeness (said to one person but using plural for or "el") 2. Plural (said to more people)

Eline sağlık =  Only said to one person

Elinize sağlık = 1. Said to one person (in politeness form) 2. Can be said to more people too.


----------



## Rgnzx

Here's the thing with both expressions. The way they are said is idiomatic and is often to be used as it is. However, it is acceptable to use the plural forms. 
What that "goz" means is not actually eye(s). It is view, vision, sight, convergence, union. Your eyes see something happen. That "something" happens to be a thing that you've been waiting for. So your brother comes home after a long journey. Your friends go like "gozun aydin" (they're glad your view-goz is bright-aydin because of your brother coming home) This is the reason it is used as "gozunuz" in plural form. 

Same goes with "elinize saglik". It is not actual hand(s) beyond the phrase. It is the work that is done by hands. 
For instance, you and your brother have friends over. After dinner, your friends go like "elinize saglik". (They present their appreciation for both your and your brother's mutual 'work', 'effort' by wishing your hand to be healthy.)


----------

